# Are these cars worth anything?



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

These are 4 Xcellerator cars that I had new as a kid. When pulling out my old train stuff I came across these and the track for them.

If anyone has an idea about them, please let me know.

If this isn't the spot I should be in while talking about these, please let me know that too.....and sorry in advance in case it isn't!  

Mike


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I really like that Willys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks!

If I get a lot of replies, I'll take better pics of each. I'd just like to know what I've got, if anything, and what I can do with them.....I really don't see myself running them around that blue track that came with them, hehehe.

Not much on Yahoo or e-bay about the Aurora Xcellerators. Thought I might get some clues here.

Mike


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Some information on these cars.*

according to Bob Beers book the following applies:

Willy's - #2
Cougar - #3
Ford J car - #5 
Chaparral - #5 - (should have wing) 

the key applies as follows:

#0 - very rare 
#1 - rare
#2 - very desirable
#3 - desirable 
#4 - common
#5 - very common


Picktown


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Check eBay in Vintage HO Slot Cars for Aurora Cougar and Aurora Willys. Those bodies often get listed as Tjets, since they fit Tjet chassis. And they both happen to be pretty desirable. (I LOVE that Cougar...  ) 

Here, I found a couple of completed auctions:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6031533560&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26satitle%3D6031533560%2509%26fvi%3D1 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/T-JET-WILLYS-GASSER_W0QQitemZ6029665368QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

I'm actually kinda surprised the Willys didn't go higher. Maybe because the rear wells are trimmed...

--rick


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

That Cougar is a pretty sweet ride.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice set.........*

And if you don't want them............................. rr


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hehe,

I just powered the track that goes with them and *zoom*! Off they went! Not bad for sitting in a box for the past 20 odd years.

I'll look for the wing on the one. It should be around.

They fit on T-jet chassis huh? Hmmmmmm.  

I wonder if they would be worth more as is or with the chassis........


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Those chassis are valuable for other reasons. You can drop the entire powertrain (arm, gear set, rear cluster gear and post) into a Tjet chassis with a pair of Magna-Traction magnets and you get a killer Quadralam-powered Tjet. I know, it ain't the same as the Super II quadralam, but it's a bunch hotter than a stock Tjet. I have a couple and I love them. A conversion kit to do that goes for like 20 bucks on FleaBay...

Or, if it's the later style chassis with the inline motor, it can be modified to run with a guide pin, and then you essentially have a primitive G-Plus that takes a Tjet screwpost body...

--rick


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Uh....ok. Sounds like I'll be getting back to you on that. With all that jargon, I'll need to get my mind around it as soon as my head stops spinning.

Do you want any cheese with that?  

The only part of that post this newbie could recognize was:

killer...couple...love....conversion kit...20 bucks...primative...screwpost


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bad news, those cars aren't worth anything. You will have to send them to me for disposal. I am one of a few licensed disposer of these types of things. LOL
Nice to see 4 together.
Jim


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

So...it sounds like I can't do anything with them and just need to toss them in the trash can like I was about to do before I sent out this thread......

J/K....I really was going to toss them though. But it does sound like I should hold onto them and put a Tjet duralube chassis with a couple 348 waffle "pull your fillings out" magnets and corsair 9000 rapier slot pin on them and race 'em like the wind.....

Or sell them to those of you who are salivating (yes, I hear you) right now.

Mike


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Rick....

How would I do a search for this conversion kit on ebay? That is...what do I call it? Xcellerator/Tjet conversion kit?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ooops. Sorry I got ahead of you... sometimes I forget that everybody has to start somewhere...

I'd be glad to post a bunch of pics for you, but it would have to be after the weekend... we're packing to visit family in NY as I type. If I go to the basement and get involved in a photography project now, my wife will KILL me... slowly and painfullly... 

In the meantime, someone else here might post pics before I get to it...

Technically, Aurora spelled it XLerator. They get listed with variations of that spelling, or often just XL Conversion, like these two...

http://cgi.ebay.com/FAST-Custom-Monza-Quadrajet-XL-Tjet-Conversion-Slot-Car_W0QQitemZ6032415609QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Forest-Quadrajet-Tjet-Conversion-SuperSpeed-XL-Slot-Car_W0QQitemZ6031486621QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Actually, these auctions have good pictures of how the converted Tjet looks, except they're using standard Tjet size magnets, which I thought weren't tall enough. Magna-Traction magnets are from a later chassis design and are taller, and they fit up against that metal T-bar just right (see the pics for reference). This guy may have bent the T-bar slightly so everything fit snugly.

however, these are complete cars. There's a seller with the id bear696969 who sometimes sells the kits I was talking about, but he doesn't appear to have any now...

Also, there's a guy in CA named Earl Harris who used to have a web site that outlined the conversion. He did all kinds of stuff, including converting the standard XL chassis to slotted use by making a front axle carrier with plastic tubing. i haven't seen his site in a while, though... dunno if it's still up...

--rick

Edit: Oops. bear696969 DOES have one now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/T-Jet-XLerator-Quad-Arm-Conversion-Hop-Up-Kit_W0QQitemZ6033604656QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Save the diagram pic in the auction. It's a pretty good reference. Oh, and I guess it's 25 bucks, not 20...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nightshade said:


> So...it sounds like I can't do anything with them and just need to toss them in the trash can like I was about to do before I sent out this thread......
> 
> J/K....I really was going to toss them though. But it does sound like I should hold onto them and put a Tjet duralube chassis with a couple 348 waffle "pull your fillings out" magnets and corsair 9000 rapier slot pin on them and race 'em like the wind.....
> 
> ...



I had a bunch of Tuffones, AFX, Tycopro, and Tyco Trains that I just tossed out when I cleaned my basement about 15 years ago. It was all in a box, I just picked up the box and threw it on the pile that the haulers picked up. Many of the cars were used, but in their boxes.

The cars I remember being in there are #21 Aurora Cougar Tuffones (Green Windshield) #5 AMX R/W/B, #3 Lola GT, #1 Chaparral Tijet with wing. AFX #11 white/red Charger (I thought it was a Matador when I was a kid. Tycopro Super Pinto and butterscotch Gremlin. 

I have since rebought all of these plus hundreds more.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If nothing else, sell the bods but keep the chassis. Aw, keep the Cougar and Willys bodies. You can definitely hop up a Tjet chassis with the stock Xcelerator armature plate and gears. Enjoy 'em.

Then again...........  rr


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Rick,

I'll check to see if these are the ones with the inline motor or not. I'll take pics with the bodies off too.

I'm very interested in modifying the chassis of a Tjet. This will allow me to get a better feel for the ins and outs of the guts of a slot car.

As for the bodies of all four of these cars....I'm not in love with them. I _might_ be persuaded to part with them. Well....maybe not the Willys.  

Mike


----------

